# great set of Shostakovich symphonies



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

What would be your top choices for a complete set of Shostakovich's symphonies?


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

science said:


> What would be your top choices for a complete set of Shostakovich's symphonies?


If you can afford it, Kondrashin. If you can't, then Barshai. And I have a soft spot for Ashkenazy's set - I think that he's a much better conductor than pianist.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Barshai - but add Haitink in the 14th.


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

wkasimer said:


> If you can afford it, Kondrashin. If you can't, then Barshai. And I have a soft spot for Ashkenazy's set - I think that he's a much better conductor than pianist.


I once would have said the same.

Now though I would lean toward Petrenko on Naxos more.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Kondrashin from what I've heard of his cycle, but I'm happy with my mix-up of Kondrashin (2, 9, 13, 14 and 15), Mravinsky (5, 6, 8, 10, 12 and 15), Rozhdestvensky (all bar 13 and 15), Haitink (all of them) plus two or three others. I'm still after Kondrashin's 4th on Melodiya but certainly not at current prices for a used copy.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

science said:


> What would be your top choices for a complete set of Shostakovich's symphonies?


The Barshai set is a terrific bargain and very good performances, directed by a Musician who had worked with the Composer. The haitink set is also very distinguished. the Nelsons /Boston cycle is shaping up quite nicely


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Barshai for a set, complimented with singles of your choice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

Kondrashin and Barshai, but I'd also add Jansons (has he recorded them all as a complete box set? the individual releases I've listened to are great)


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I would say Barshai for a set complemented by Karajan for no 10


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

shirime said:


> Kondrashin and Barshai, but I'd also add Jansons (has he recorded them all as a complete box set? the individual releases I've listened to are great)


Yes. Here it is - even still in print!:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Rmathuln said:


> I once would have said the same.
> 
> Now though I would lean toward Petrenko on Naxos more.


I have Petrenkos set and love it. So full and fiery!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Go Jansons and Petrenko! They both have given the Oslo Phil. so much


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Barshai and Petrenko here. I enjoy both.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Kondrashin and as many Rozhdestvensky as you can find!!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

wkasimer said:


> If you can afford it, Kondrashin. If you can't, then Barshai. And I have a soft spot for Ashkenazy's set - I think that he's a much better conductor than pianist.





> Kondrashin and as many Rozhdestvensky as you can find!!


Must have Kondrashin, if possible the older Aulos set otherwise newer Melodiya boxset, a son of mother russia.....

For newer boxset the Petrenko on budget priced Naxos is very solid


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Kondrashin and Barshai are my choices for best interpretations. With few exceptions, I also like Haitink.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

I see that Warner have just reissued the originally Teldec set by Mstislav Rostropovich at bargain price. All the symphonies are very good, and some of them excellent, particularly the (perhaps definitive) recording of the 14th with the conductor's wife, Galina Vishnevskaya. The set doesn't supplant those by Barshai and Kondrashin, but Rostropovich can sit proudly alongside them, especially at this price.


----------

